# 12 Year Old Gets College Degree #blackgirlmagic



## nysister (Jul 13, 2018)

https://www.news10.com/news/local-news/12-year-old-graduates-excelsior-college/1300957688

ALBANY, N.Y. (NEWS10) - Graduating from college is a milestone moment for many.

At the Empire State Plaza Convention Center, Excelsior College is holding its annual graduation ceremony on Friday. The oldest graduate to walk across the stage today is 72 years old. Get this, 60 years separate the oldest and the youngest.

“I want to go into my masters in environmental engineering, but I do want to take a couple gap months,” DJ Tillman said.

Tillman already has an associate’s degree under her belt.

“School wasn’t as fun anymore. It wasn’t as fast-paced.”

On Friday, she’s walking across this stage, getting her bachelors from Excelsior College.

“My child care provider Miss Mary first noticed, she said you got a special baby that you need to understand at this baby is been here before I had no idea with this baby you been here before Meant.”

DJ’s short for Dorothy Jean, but her Mom, Jemelita nicknamed her Dorthy Genius.

“Dorothy, I believe started doing double digits by four or three and we are really excited about the way she loved learning.”

Dorothy is planning on masters in environmental engineering.

Jemelitia says this girl from the south side of Chicago is beating the odds.

“There are some great things coming out of the south side of Chicago and this, my baby, is one of the greatest of them all.”

“With environmental engineering, it’s all about helping people, the environment, and that’s just what I love to do, that’s what makes me happy,” DJ said.

“In our culture, intellectualism an academic achievement has been diminished over time and I think it’s incredibly important particularly at a time when there are questions about the value of a higher education.”

Both Dorothy and her mother don’t feel like she’s missing out on being a child.

“It’s not I just lock myself away from the world. I still have friends and we go to the park and go to movies.”

“My child plays with bubbles, my child still loves to go on the swing so when the question comes up while is she nervous that she is going to miss stop for high school, she’s not even in the high school mind fame.”

Jemelitia joked that she hopes her daughter becomes part of the newly announced Space Force.

Copyright 2018 Nexstar Broadcasting, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 14, 2018)

Awesome. 

A tween prodigy, Black or blackish, one of e-school graduated with me or the year before me. I stumbled upon her in some old photos in her cap and gown. I dont think she was older 12. Cute too. I wonder what she's doing now.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 14, 2018)

I really would have preferred for her to enroll in a tough high school and graduate from Harvard than "Excelsior College."


----------



## lesedi (Jul 15, 2018)

I feel sorry for her actually.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 15, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I really would have preferred for her to enroll in a tough high school and graduate from Harvard than "Excelsior College."



Now, THAT would have been worthy of a news article.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jul 15, 2018)

Congratulations to DJ! Awesome accomplishment. 

She may not have graduated from an Ivy League school (which are highly overrated, imo) but, hell, she's doing way better than the average 12 year-old. I know plenty of grown people who don't even have a bachelor's degree. She has her whole life ahead of her. Who knows what she will do next?! #blackgirlmagic


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 15, 2018)

I’m always so conflicted when these stories come out. On one hand I am so proud of her for this accomplishment, and I hope that she takes plenty of time to see the world while pursuing her dream career. 

But, on the other hand, I worry that she might get stuck in some weird must continue education until she is old enough to get a job. I wonder what job searches are like for children who finish schooling early and then take some time to enjoy their own pursuits. Are they grilled in interviews about the gap between graduation and their starting a job? Are they looked over for interviews because of this gap and that no one knows their age whilst applying? 

I hope my post made sense. Her accomplishment sounds so freeing and restrictive at the same time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 17, 2018)

sweetlaughter said:


> I’m always so conflicted when these stories come out. On one hand I am so proud of her for this accomplishment, and I hope that she takes plenty of time to see the world while pursuing her dream career.
> 
> But, on the other hand, I worry that she might get stuck in some weird must continue education until she is old enough to get a job. I wonder what job searches are like for children who finish schooling early and then take some time to enjoy their own pursuits. Are they grilled in interviews about the gap between graduation and their starting a job? Are they looked over for interviews because of this gap and that no one knows their age whilst applying?
> 
> I hope my post made sense. Her accomplishment sounds so freeing and restrictive at the same time.


The rules aren't the same for them. These kids are so advanced that their "time off" is usually spent starting mini companies, building things, interning, etc. Plus they're likely mini celebrities in their desired fields. She'll have lots of opportunities to do her thing.


----------

